# Floating, not fighting...but what about the obsessive existential questions?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone suggested to me from the boards to not fight the fear, and not add fuel to my fears. I have also heard of this tactic in dealing with panic attacks, but I never applied it to DP/DR. So, I have decided to just not worry about how funny I feel. I will just float with it and see what happens. Now I am wondering what to do with all the unsolvable questions I have about my existence, and the universe, and why we are here, etc. These questions are interesting, but their remnants kind of freak me out. I have been reading about the shift in 2012, and also about alien races and I feel intrigued, but also freaked out. Has anyone found a technique on how to deal with obsessive questions about such deep stuff?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Someone suggested to me from the boards to not fight the fear, and not add fuel to my fears. I have also heard of this tactic in dealing with panic attacks, but I never applied it to DP/DR. So, I have decided to just not worry about how funny I feel. I will just float with it and see what happens. Now I am wondering what to do with all the unsolvable questions I have about my existence, and the universe, and why we are here, etc. These questions are interesting, but their remnants kind of freak me out. I have been reading about the shift in 2012, and also about alien races and I feel intrigued, but also freaked out. Has anyone found a technique on how to deal with obsessive questions about such deep stuff?


You simply start to think about other things like sex, love, food, start to work something, excercise etc.
And there is no need to think about 2012., because we will all laugh in 2013. that we actualy believed in all that crap.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

2deepathinker said:


> Someone suggested to me from the boards to not fight the fear, and not add fuel to my fears. I have also heard of this tactic in dealing with panic attacks, but I never applied it to DP/DR. So, I have decided to just not worry about how funny I feel. I will just float with it and see what happens. Now I am wondering what to do with all the unsolvable questions I have about my existence, and the universe, and why we are here, etc. These questions are interesting, but their remnants kind of freak me out. I have been reading about the shift in 2012, and also about alien races and I feel intrigued, but also freaked out. Has anyone found a technique on how to deal with obsessive questions about such deep stuff?


It's great to accept how you feel right now, it's a big step in the right direction. Fighting it only makes it worse, just accept it as the temporary feeling that it is. Now the existential thoughts are easily the worst part of DP. I can't really say how to make them go away because I think about that stuff everyday. Personally I became really interested in Buddhism and spirituality in general, Im finding my own path for answers of who am I? and why am i here? But you have to realize the only reason you question it so much and ESPECIALLY how it makes you feel is ALL DP! whenever you get those feelings of helplessness, its the DP. Remind yourself that your "true self" wouldn't obsess like this. It's DP.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hoopesy said:


> It's great to accept how you feel right now, it's a big step in the right direction. Fighting it only makes it worse, just accept it as the temporary feeling that it is. Now the existential thoughts are easily the worst part of DP. I can't really say how to make them go away because I think about that stuff everyday. Personally I became really interested in Buddhism and spirituality in general, Im finding my own path for answers of who am I? and why am i here? But you have to realize the only reason you question it so much and ESPECIALLY how it makes you feel is ALL DP! whenever you get those feelings of helplessness, its the DP. Remind yourself that your "true self" wouldn't obsess like this. It's DP.


I became interested in spirituality and buddhism and teachings of yogananda's etc too. So naturally it led me to the 2010 consciousness shift. There's information to frighten people but the information I've found is rather encouraging and hopeful. The consciousness shift is meant to be a positive awakening, I think. And as far as aliens...hah..oh they're out there. lol

But if this aggrivates your DP/DR 2DeepaThinker, then maybe if you can't take your mind off of is, focus on finding positive information. You know?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> I became interested in spirituality and buddhism and teachings of yogananda's etc too. So naturally it led me to the 2010 consciousness shift. There's information to frighten people but the information I've found is rather encouraging and hopeful. The consciousness shift is meant to be a positive awakening, I think. And as far as aliens...hah..oh they're out there. lol
> 
> But if this aggrivates your DP/DR 2DeepaThinker, then maybe if you can't take your mind off of is, focus on finding positive information. You know?


Thanks so much all of you for your posts. I am starting to allow myself to see the mystery of it all as beautiful. I, too, have become interested in the consciousness shift, and allow myself to be who I am. The less I attach myself to my thoughts, the easier it is. I am working on this. I want to read drunvalo melchizedek's book on this subject. I am less afraid now even though I haven't read the book. I think really is that my mind is becoming more open to other possibilities, and old beliefs are being shaken away even though it is scary. I agree that focusing on positive information is the best part. I am deciding to learn new things and hopefully that gives my questioning mind some security.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i know its 3 years later.. but have any of u mastered the whole existential thing? im currently battling it and its terrifying me


----------

